# TC Omega muzzle velocity?



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

Does anyone have an idea what the muzzle velocity is for the omega in a .50 cal with a 150 grain bullet and 100 and 150 grains of triple seven pellets? Im trying to do some math before going to the range to save some time.

Thanks,

Pat


----------



## sourdough44 (Mar 2, 2008)

150 grn bullet? Why don't you use a 250 grn SST/Shockwave like the rest of us? Hodgdon has/had a M-L guide that listed speeds with various loads of their 777 & Pyrodex. I'll bet that info is somewhere on their website. It would be a little something to go on. I find speeds a lot of times are slower than those listed. I chrony'ed my loads last Fall & got a steady 1950 fps with 120 grns of B209 & a 250 grn SST out of a 26" Knight.


----------



## love2fish93 (Jul 22, 2007)

sorry, i meant powder, not bullett. i do use the 250gr shockwave


----------



## malainse (Sep 2, 2002)

sourdough44 said:


> Hodgdon has/had a M-L guide that listed speeds with various loads of their 777 & Pyrodex.


Check the box, click and will pull up the link to the guide.


http://www.hodgdon.com/ml-warning.html


----------



## jjc155 (Oct 16, 2005)

have you checked TC's website? I thought that they had some load data on there. Since 150gr powder and 250gr Shockwave is popular I would think that they would have it. 

Also I know that my TC Triumph manual had some load data in it too.

J-


----------

